# I want to buy a pressure canner, but....



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok I am officially freaked out.

I want to buy a pressure canner, big, and top of the line, one that I can do a lot in, and will pass down to my children, God willing.

However, I have a ceramic top stove.

1. What is the best, most reliable, and biggest canner I can buy?

2. Will it work on my ceramic top stove.

Please forgive me, I am sure this has been asked many times, I just don't know how to find the thread where it's been discussed!! Thank you for your time in answering!!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't think so I think the weight would be too much. Just to be on the safe side, I would use a propane burner with a small jug attached. It could be used outside. You don't have the heat in the house and you don't have to worry about the stove.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a cooktop stove, too. It came with the house, brand new, and we hate it. We have done some canning on it, but it is difficult because the burners are located so close to the edges/corners you can't center the canner over them, for one thing. And I have a smaller 12 qt size. And the heat is very difficult to regulate due to that infernal on/off pulsing thing. Almost hope canning on it cracks it so we are forced to get a new stove!!

We usually do what Farmerstac recommends and can over an outdoor propane stove.

I'll be interested in other responses.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

If you can't pc look at all that you can do with waterbath canning.

Get the word out to folk around you--offer to help someone can then you can learn and maybe develop a relationship where

you can your stuff and their stuff
you grow / buy cheap and split with them if they can (I am canning and I get half the fish each party provides cans and lids.)
you might be trusted to borrow it. Once your get a propane deal


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The best canner you can buy is the All-American. I have one and know a lot of people with them and they are considered the best. I would never go back to the other types of canners.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a glass top stove. It is my understanding that the All American canner is not at all recommended for these stovetops (either because of weight, or the fact that the bottom isn't quite flat, or both - or neither LOL - I'm not really sure). My research convinced me that the Presto canners are OK, so I bought one early last year - the largest; I think it is 21, or maybe 23 quart. It has done just fine on the cooktop, with no problems. Apparently such cooktops differ widely, as I have read of many people having trouble keeping the heat regulated. This has never been a problem for me - once it is up to heat and pressure I can turn it down to almost LO, and it quite steadily maintains the proper pressure. If you get a Presto make sure that you get the jiggle weight as well, it makes it all so much easier to monitor.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a Mirro for years and years. It finally went bad and I bought an All American. Wow. The Mirro was an old one and did it's job well. A lot of canned goods came through the old girl. BUT..I LOVE the ALL American! IF you are planning on doing a lot of canning for a few years..I'd bite the bullet and spend the money for an All American.

My friend needed a new canner and broke down and bought an All American too. She raved about it after her first canning session with it.

As far as the stove goes..I have a propane stove so I'm no help there. I will say that the All American is a HEAVY canner and filling it to capacity will really make it heavy.

Best of luck and happy canning~


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have the heavy All American canner and a glass-top stove. I have "carefully" used my canner on this stove off and on for several years and it works fine without problems for the canner nor the stove top.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I use the side burner on my grill to run mine. Whatever u get be sure to get the one with a jiggler on top. The ones with the guage are much more difficult to regulate.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a glass top stove. You can't get the All American. The best for your stove is the Presto. I have a 23 qt with a gauge. What they don't tell you, is that you can buy the 5-10-15 lb weights for the canner and not worry about the gauge. I love mine and have used it without issue for 5 years. I even got rid of the water bath canner and use the pressure canner for water bath now. Much easier.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll recommend the Presto 23 qt too. It's the same diameter as the 16qt, but taller so you can do a double stack of pints and use it to water bath quarts (the 16 is not tall enough to BWB quart jars.

And get the weight set to go with it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Get a propain stove I have a two burner one to ues out side on the porch they work better in a less drafty or windy place . I wouldn't dream of useing a canner without the jiggler weight I have hadproblems with the rubber gaskets on presto canner and sears modle .so an all american would be nice .


----------



## SueInMichigan (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a ceramic top stove and have canned with no problems at all, works great, even with the canner full of quart jars! Just be careful to not scrape the canner across the stove-top as it might scratch it (just lift straight up off the burner). I use a Presto 17 qt.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If anyone has photo's of their "Pressure canner in action" can you please post them??

My son is 10 hours away at college, and the food.......well don't get me started.
Anyway, I want to can up some home made spag and meat sauce / ham & beans / chili.....things that he can open a pint jar, pour it in a bow, and heat it up in his microwave in his dorm.

I so appreciate all the help you have been.

Where is the best place to buy an All American Canner??


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Caren said:


> I use the side burner on my grill to run mine. Whatever u get be sure to get the one with a jiggler on top. The ones with the guage are much more difficult to regulate.


Be VERY careful if you do this! I tried doing a waterbath on mine and the weight of it loaded, tipped over the gas grill. It ruined the canner and broke every single jar in it!

I use a single burner propane outside to do all my canning. You can buy a single burner unit for about $80 at most home stores.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have happily canned in my All American 15 quart pressure cooker for years on 3 different glass top stoves. However, I have always worried about it. Last year I bought the 10 quart one:
All-American 10-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen

And I don't think the weight of it should be a problem at all. And after using this smaller size, I'm tempted to get another, I much preferred canning in it! I never use my 21 quart at all these days.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I got the 921 All American from Amazon, and then due to having a glass top stove (like another poster said - my burners are too close for the canner to fit right on the stove, forget about the weight even being an issue) so I purchased a Camp Chef 2 burner stove that has legs for right about $100 at my local Gander Mtn store. I LOVE both! I'm still learning, but using these tools have made it much easier and I can tell both should last me a really long time.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> I'll recommend the Presto 23 qt too. It's the same diameter as the 16qt, but taller so you can do a double stack of pints and use it to water bath quarts (the 16 is not tall enough to BWB quart jars.
> 
> And get the weight set to go with it.



Is this the weight set?
Amazon.com: Presto Pressure Canner Pressure Regulator: Kitchen & Dining

Is there anything else I should buy to go with it?
I am ready to pull the trigger today......


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> If anyone has photo's of their "Pressure canner in action" can you please post them??
> 
> My son is 10 hours away at college, and the food.......well don't get me started.
> Anyway, I want to can up some home made spag and meat sauce / ham & beans / chili.....things that he can open a pint jar, pour it in a bow, and heat it up in his microwave in his dorm.
> ...



We have 3 canners.....an old, old, old National brand we've used since we got it from her mother in the 70's.....and with the occasional gasket, it works fine, and is the one we use the most. Holds 7qt or pt jars. It's actually the one we used the most. Then we have a newer Presto model that gets used the least....only pull it out when we're doing a BIG run of stuff.....7 qt or pint jar capacity. 

Then we also have an American 943, 20-21quart jar ( depends on jars....they vary slightly ) or about 30 pints ( again, depends on jars ). Nice canner, but really heavy, and we can't use it on the kitchen cooktop because of the hood.....the canner is so tall, you don't have room to get the jars between the rim of it, and the stove hood.

So here is how we use the American:










American canners are nice, and well made....but honestly, unless you plan to buy the 943, I wouldn't waste my money on them. You could buy 3 or 4 or more of other brands for the same money, and you'll almost NEVER wear out a canner. ( gaskets/etc you'll replace maybe once in 10-15 years, but they are quite cheap ) 

The only advantage of the 943 is the jar capacity. AND even with that, you have to consider the heat up and cool down time....it is NOT twice as fast as a smaller canner, since it takes longer to heat up, AND longer to cool down to the point you can open it.....it is faster, but not that much. And it is one heavy boy to lug around, and clean.....no way you're cleaning it in a regular kitchen sink. ( We have a big, deep 2 compartment commercial sink bought used from a dinner switching to a 3 compartment model....and the 943 barely fits in it..... )

SO, my suggestion is start with an inexpensive canner that will hold 7 qts or pints, and use it for several years until you get the feel for canning, and see how much you do AT ONE TIME.

Also, you might consider one of these:










50 bucks at Northern Tool. Add a hose/regulator and 20lb tank ( like in my pic above ) and work on a picnic table in the yard or deck.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Caren said:


> I use the side burner on my grill to run mine. Whatever u get be sure to get the one with a jiggler on top. The ones with the guage are much more difficult to regulate.


I second making sure you get one with a jiggler. I used to think it would be annoying, but that way you don't have to stand right there watching it, you can do other tasks nearby as long as you can hear it.

I say get a new stove! (only _half_ joking...)


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I see this thread was started back in July. Did you ever purchase a canner?
This is what I own: 

Presto 16-Quart Aluminum Pressure Canner - Walmart.com

It might not be the largest or most expensive but I am delighted with it. It cans wonderfully and is just the right size for my needs. The only thing I foresee buying is a replacement gasket. Other than that, if I take care of it properly, it will last my lifetime.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the same canner as Stef. I have a glass-top stove. Also I have some disability issues so it is less weight for me to lift, and I also do not think I could get enough jars prepared to go into one of the big ones without collapsing. It is only me and hubs so it is okay for me. Would have loved to get an AA but it just was not practical for me and my needs. I am very happy with the canner, and I recommend it anytime the glass-top stove issue comes up.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> We have 3 canners.....an old, old, old National brand we've used since we got it from her mother in the 70's.....and with the occasional gasket, it works fine, and is the one we use the most. Holds 7qt or pt jars. It's actually the one we used the most. Then we have a newer Presto model that gets used the least....only pull it out when we're doing a BIG run of stuff.....7 qt or pint jar capacity.
> 
> Then we also have an American 943, 20-21quart jar ( depends on jars....they vary slightly ) or about 30 pints ( again, depends on jars ). Nice canner, but really heavy, and we can't use it on the kitchen cooktop because of the hood.....the canner is so tall, you don't have room to get the jars between the rim of it, and the stove hood.
> 
> ...



looking at you kitchen pic.....you use a propane burner like that IN your house? isn't that dangerous? I don't know, that's why I am asking..I thought those were for outdoor use only.....


Edited to Add:
I found this on another website..

DON'T BLOW YOUR HOUSE UP BY USING A PROPANE DEVICE INDOORS! PROPANE WILL CREEP ACROSS THE FLOOR IF NOT BEING BURNED AND CAN IGNITE BY OTHER SOURCES OF FLAME(IE. W.H. PILOT LIGHT). KNOW THE SMELL OF PROPANE!

PROPANE MUST BE BURNED CLEANLY TO BE SAFE! BLUE FLAMES W/ YELLOW TIPS, OTHERWISE IT WILL GIVE OFF POISONOUS CARBON MONOXIDE! IF YOU SEE SOOT ON YOUR POT, YOU ARE POISONING THE AIR. (Propane when burned cleanly will produce carbon dioxide and water vapor)

DON'T BURN ALL OF THE OXYGEN OUT OF YOUR HOUSE AND ASPHYXIATE YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS! VENTILATION IS NECESSARY! CLEANLY BURNED PROPANE RELEASES CARBON DIOXIDE - NON-POISONOUS GAS THAT CAN DISPLACE OXYGEN CAUSING A HAZARD THAT CAN CAUSE DEATH.

OPEN FLAMES INDOORS HAVE THEIR OBVIOUS DANGERS! KEEP A FIRE EXTINGUISHER NEAR THE BURNER AT ALL TIMES AND DO NOT LEAVE A FLAME UNATTENDED. KEEP KIDS AND PETS AWAY.

Oh yeah and, NEW BURNERS WILL NEED TO BE "BURNED OFF" BEFORE BEING USED INDOORS AS NAUSEOUS GASES CAN RESULT!



Just don't want anybody to get hurt 

Kris


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the Presto 23 quart pressure canner and I use it on my glass top stove without any problems. I also use it in place of the water bath canner. I canned in it for a couple years before buying the jiggler weight. I'm so happy I got the weight because now I don't have to constantly fiddle with the pressure/temp and worry about it going up too high or down too low. 

I found my canner on sale at Amazon for a super good price. I think it was around $60.00. I can't believe how much they've gone up in price since then. Maybe if you shop around you can find a great price too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Is this the weight set?
> Amazon.com: Presto Pressure Canner Pressure Regulator: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Is there anything else I should buy to go with it?
> I am ready to pull the trigger today......



Is this the jiggler??


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Solarmom said:


> looking at you kitchen pic.....you use a propane burner like that IN your house? isn't that dangerous? I don't know, that's why I am asking..I thought those were for outdoor use only.....
> 
> 
> Kris


Yes.....I use it in the house. Yes, they aren't recommended for that. 

My guess is more because the fitting between the tank and line is an unknown variable....how tight is it, does it leak, it wasn't plumbed up by a licensed gas tech, and so on

Also, I read about a 100 house fires/year result from people using these to cook turkeys ( this is a turkey cooker burner that came with a large pot )....lots of hot oil, and not-completely-thawed turkeys seem to be an explosive mix ( I've never used it to deep fry anything ).

I feel as good using it as the propane stove in the kitchen.....gas and flames being the same.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I DID IT

I bought the 23 Quart Presto Pressure canner and cooker with the pressure canner pressure regulator.

Should be here next week.

NOW what else do I need to get going?
I have a POC ceramic smooth top electric over........


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you buy a propane cooker for it? We have a propane cook top, so no problem, but also have a crab cooker, and you can buy them used. It is propane and is perfect for a large AA.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I found the ideal propane burner on Northern Tool for canning...one valve for each three rings of fire, you can simmer or boil. At $35 for single burner and $109 for dual it's not a bad deal.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I DID IT
> 
> I bought the 23 Quart Presto Pressure canner and cooker with the pressure canner pressure regulator.
> 
> ...


You need a canning kit that comes with a funnel, a magnet to get the lids out of hot water and a jar lifter. You may already have these. I suggest that you start with metal lids and rings because you don't have to remember to tighten when you take out of the canner like the Tattler lids. With that being said, I have cases and cases of Tattler lids because they are reusable. 

Also, I suggest several cutting boards or ceramic type racks to set your jars on as you remove them from the canner. I have six of them. They literally cover my counters when canning so that I do not have to move the jars when I am doing multiple loads on "canning days." That way they can sit for the required 24 hours before removing the rings.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

This is my biggest recommendation. It is a 3 piece weight kit. Instead of using the pressure regulator that comes with the canner, you use this. the 10 pound piece is what you will almost always use for 11 pounds pressure. (it takes 11 pounds pressure to move this). It bypasses the gauge and makes it so that you no longer have to rely on the gauge and having it tested every year.

National Presto Industries, Inc.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm curious about what makes the All American canners so great. To me they always sound heavy and awkward but I've never used one. Just curious why they would be better than a Presto.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> I'm curious about what makes the All American canners so great. To me they always sound heavy and awkward but I've never used one. Just curious why they would be better than a Presto.


I had a Presto, used it with a pressure regulator. They are thinner, uses gaskets, and aren't energy efficient. I was very pleased with the superior performance, energy efficiency, and not needing gaskets. I sold my Presto. The AA is such a great canner, I plan to buy the biggest one when my budget permits. The AA I am using is an old one I bought for $10 at a garage sale. It wasn't compatible for a pressure regulator, so DH "modified it," and machined a part, threading that to be compatible to the regulator, works great.


----------

